# Question regarding crested gecko rehoming.



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

So Im looking to rehome my 1.5 yr old male crested gecko because i realize i dont pay him much attention because i have a lot of other higher maintenance animals that i spend all my time on and I want him to get more attention. Anyway, I also want to include everything I bought for him. I added it all up and Ive spent $285 on everything, the only things that arnt new are the substrate that is half gone and the food that is half gone but lasts FOREVER. What do you think a fair price would be to ask for everything?


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

Assuming it is the common buckskin, the crested is not especially rare so I would probably aim for 50% of new price for everything and throw the consumables in for free. Maybe be willing to reduce for a clearly competant owner. That would be my guess anyway.


----------



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

EmilyGPK said:


> Assuming it is the common buckskin, the crested is not especially rare so I would probably aim for 50% of new price for everything and throw the consumables in for free. Maybe be willing to reduce for a clearly competant owner. That would be my guess anyway.


thanks


----------

